# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Переустановка Windows Server 2008R2 Standart с переносом данных

## gus010

Доброго времени суток!
Вопрос к гуру и всем сведущим! Таких вещей никогда не делал, а по сему что то как то сцыкотно
Имеется Proliant ML360p Gen8 c Windows Server 2008R2 Standart с двумя физическими жоскими в Raid-1 на котором крутится сервер 1С, сетевой Налогоплательщик ЮЛ ну и так по мелочи. Работало (слава Богу пока всё заводится) всё это дело около шести лет 24/7. В настоящее время наблюдаются огромные тормоза в работе да и жесткие диски начинают деградировать, так что назрела необходимость их замены и переустановки всего и вся с нуля. Можно конечно подкидывать диски по одному и ребилдить, но не хочется переносить накопившиеся косяки, а по сему - тактика "выжженной земли". Ну на этом лирические отступления заканчиваются и начинаются вопросы:
Допустим вытаскиваю оба старых жестких диска и ставлю новые, только вот сомневаюсь сто они сразу поднимутся и скорее всего (средствами HP Array Configuration Utility) придётся пересобирать raid? Ну да ладно, без проблем. Пересобираю, накатываю винду, ставлю софт, завожу пользователей и т.д. и т.п. Но это займёт довольно много времени, думаю и за выходные не успеть. Ну вот допустим сделал сколько успел, затем вытаскиваю новые HDD чтобы продолжить как нибудь на досуге и вновь ставлю старые диски что бы пользователи могли работать (ну а в последний момент те же базы 1С восстановить из бекапа), НО.... вспомнит ли сервак старый рейд? Снова разбирать новый рейд и собирать старый? А поднимется ли он вновь и (тьфу-тьфу) не грохну ли я инфу? Затем, как появится возможность, снова пересобирать рейд и продолжать дальнейшую установку и настройку, и таким вот макаром до победного конца? Или есть ещё какие нибудь варианты?

----------


## IT-Brigada

проблема решена или нужна помощь?

----------


## gus010

Пока ещё не решена, жду когда выходных будет побольше, а то пары дней думаю будет маловато.

----------

